# missouri bullets



## chainsaw

I am thinking about ordering some Missouri bullet co cast rn bullets for my .45acp.Anybody here try these?They're not hard cast bullets,have you had any problem with leading?How fast should I load them?thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Lee Hunter

I ordered a thousand Missouri 115 grain .356 RN Cast bullets from Powder Valley. So far I haven't noticed a lead problem. But my cast bullet loads are milder than my jacketed loads. Accuracy at 25 yards is acceptable for me as well.

For $58.02, including shipping, I'll be buying more of them... I say go for it.


----------



## TOF

I have used several thousand of them. Missouri Bullets are good ones.

They are cast and are available in different hardness levels to accomodate your type shooting.

I am not certain where you get "They are not hard cast" from other than advertising hype.
Take a look at their discussion of hardness on the web site and you may better understand what you need.

Try them, you will like them.

tumbleweed


----------



## chainsaw

I like the prices too,cheapest I could find.I'm hoping I can push them to 800,850 fps without any leading.And they only need be accurate to 10 or 15 yards.


----------



## Overkill0084

I shoot the 230 gr Softball (18 BH) more than just about anything else. They are great bullets for the money. You will be quite happy with them. The company is great too, they ship FAST. Ordered on Friday, arrived on Tuesday. 
I use them in other calibers too:
.380
9 mm
.357 Mag
.40 S&W
Count me as a hapy MBC customer.
More happy customers:
Missouri bullets? - THR


----------



## chainsaw

How do you load em,if you dont mind sharing your recipiece?


----------



## Overkill0084

4.6 gr of Bullseye works well for me. It's pretty much my go-to load anymore. I use it for Pin matches along with general messing around. It's got enough steam to cycle reliably. It's very accurate. But mild enough for good recovery.
I used AA#5 in the past (don't remember the specifics, but I think it was 8.1 gr). It worked well. 
I've experienced very little leading in my 1911. My Witness Match seems slightly more suseptable. But not bad.
I also built up some test loads with their 250 gr bullets (Pin Buster) as well (check out their Sample Packs). Testing to follow as soon as I can free up some time for range testing.

*NOTE: Always sanity check any reloading info found on the internet against published data.*


----------



## chainsaw

Thanks overkill,i appreciate your sharing your load.


----------



## TOF

230 Gr RN Missouri with 4.8 Gr. Accurate #2 yields 718 FPS and shoots very soft and accurate in mine. Right at the USPSA 165 PF limit for Major. You can pep it up from there to suit.

I also like 200 Gr. RNFP Missouri's as they cut cleaner holes. Start around 5.3 Gr. Accurate #2 for a pleasant load that produces nice round holes.

If you get a little leading polish your barrel a bit. I clean mine with the mix of 50% hydrogen peroxide and 50% white vinegar. 3 minute soak and it wipes out.


----------

